# The vending machine game



## Linux (Aug 13, 2010)

Rules: You insert something, the next poster tells you what you get, then inserts another thing. You can insert and give anything you want. 


*Linux inserts an old trout


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 13, 2010)

*Linux gets a zippo lighter. 

* DaveSoMd inserts a squeaky toy


----------



## Janet H (Aug 13, 2010)

* DaveSoMd gets a silicon potholder
* Janet H inserts a jar of marmite


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 14, 2010)

*Janet H gets back a hard-boiled egg
*DaveSoMd inserts a bird house


----------



## Janet H (Aug 14, 2010)

* DaveSoMd gets a bowl of birds nest soup
* Janet H inserts a Williams Sonoma catalog


----------



## Linux (Aug 15, 2010)

* Janet H gets a bill for $500
*Inserts James Bond


----------



## Janet H (Aug 15, 2010)

* Linux gets a super secret decoder watch w/ onboard laser gun, camera, parachute and gps
* Janet H inserts a slice of rye bread


----------



## Linux (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet H said:


> * Linux gets a super secret decoder watch w/ onboard laser gun, camera, parachute and gps




 in my dreams!

* Janet H receives a baker's dozen.

* Linux inserts a kipper..


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 17, 2010)

*Linux gets Supertramp's "Breakfast in America"
* BigD inserts a harmonica...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 17, 2010)

BigDaddy3K gets Snap, but not Krackle or Pop.
Kathleen inserts a gum wrapper.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 18, 2010)

KathleenA gets a wad of chewed gum

LPBeier inserts a bottle of water


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 18, 2010)

LPBeier gets a case of generic white cake mixes.

Barbara L inserts a box of Q-Tips.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> LPBeier gets a case of generic white cake mixes.
> 
> Barbara L inserts a box of Q-Tips.
> 
> Barbara


 Barbara gets a mini house

MSM inserts lollipops


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 18, 2010)

MsM gets a double flat of eggs

LPBeier inserts a batch of homemade buttercream


----------



## Linux (Aug 18, 2010)

*LPBeier receives a superb coffee and walnut cake.

*Linux inserts a crepe


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 18, 2010)

Linux receives 10 gallons of Canadian Maple Syrup!

LPBeier inserts a microwave oven


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Linux receives 10 gallons of Canadian Maple Syrup!
> 
> LPBeier inserts a microwave oven


 LP gets a trip to Radiology
MSM inserts bacon


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 18, 2010)

MSMofet receives a stuffed autograph dachshund and pen.

Kathleen inserts sidewalk chalk.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> MSMofet receives a stuffed autograph dachshund and pen.
> 
> Kathleen inserts sidewalk chalk.


 Kathleen gets a bag of quick drying cement
MSM inserts a kite


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 19, 2010)

MsM gets a gold key

LPBeier inserts a large bag of chocolate chips


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 19, 2010)

LPBeier gets a pair of handmade Lucchese boots
forty_caliber inserts a smallish marmoset


----------



## Linux (Aug 19, 2010)

.40 receives a marmoset pot luck pie.

Linux inserts a frying pan.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 19, 2010)

Linux gets American biscuits and country gravy.

BigD inserts a jar of Cheez Wizz!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Linux gets American biscuits and country gravy.
> 
> BigD inserts a jar of Cheez Wizz!


 BigD gets a Philly cheese steak sammie

MSM inserts a rack of baby backs


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 19, 2010)

MSM gets a momma who wants her baby back.

Kathleen inserts a lost sock.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> MSM gets a momma who wants her baby back.
> 
> Kathleen inserts a lost sock.


 Kathleen gets a loom
MSM inserts an english muffin


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 19, 2010)

MSM gets a portable lapdesk.

Kathleen inserts a broken remote control.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 19, 2010)

Kathleen gets a broken TV

LP inserts an ice cream machine


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Kathleen gets a broken TV
> 
> LP inserts an ice cream machine


LP gets nuts
MSM inserts tomatoes


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 20, 2010)

MsM gets pizza

LP inserts carrots


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> MsM gets pizza
> 
> LP inserts carrots


 LP gets a rabbit
MSM inserts pizza


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 20, 2010)

MSM gets a bottle cap.

Kathleen inserts a Metro card.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> MSM gets a bottle cap.
> 
> Kathleen inserts a Metro card.


 Kathleen gets a train set
MSM puts a broken bluetooth mouse in


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 21, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Kathleen gets a train set
> MSM puts a broken bluetooth mouse in



MSM gets a Hamster running on a wheel
.40 puts in a Horned Toad


----------



## msmofet (Aug 21, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> MSM gets a Hamster running on a wheel
> .40 puts in a Horned Toad


.40 gets warts (which are the toads that people lick and get high from the secretions?)
MSM inserts roast beef


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 21, 2010)

MSM gets mashed potatoes.

Kathleen inserts a catnip mouse.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 21, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> MSM gets mashed potatoes.
> 
> Kathleen inserts a catnip mouse.


 Kathleen gets a happy tiger

MSM inserts mashed taters


----------



## Linux (Aug 22, 2010)

MSM receives Pommes Duchesse

Linux inserts a British politician


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 22, 2010)

Linux said:


> MSM receives Pommes Duchesse
> 
> Linux inserts a British politician


 
Linux get back Harriet Jones*.

DaveSoMd inserts a bottle of ketchup

(_Dr Who reference_)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 22, 2010)

DaveSoMD gets 57 Heirloom Tomatoes.

Kathleen inserts a fruit roll-up.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 24, 2010)

msmofet said:


> .40 gets warts (which are the toads that people lick and get high from the secretions?)
> MSM inserts roast beef


 
Cane toads.



KathleenA said:


> DaveSoMD gets 57 Heirloom Tomatoes.
> 
> Kathleen inserts a fruit roll-up.


 
Kathleen gets .78 cents in change.
BigD inserts a spork


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 24, 2010)

BigD gets a 7-11 Chili Dog
.40 inserts a spitting llama


----------



## msmofet (Aug 24, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> BigD gets a 7-11 Chili Dog
> .40 inserts a spitting llama


 .40 gets hanky
MSM inserts a chili dog


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 24, 2010)

msmofet said:


> .40 gets hanky
> MSM inserts a chili dog



MSM gets heartburn.

Kathleen inserts a roll of TUMS.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 24, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> MSM gets heartburn.
> 
> Kathleen inserts a roll of TUMS.


 Kathleen gets a bottle of Beano
MSM inserts milk


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2010)

msmofet gets a Canteen Sandwich.................
Maidrite inserts Solidworks 2010


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 29, 2010)

Maidrite gets a computer where all programs are a pong game.

Kathleen inserts an iTunes card.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 29, 2010)

Kathleen gets a sympathetic smile and a boat load of free MP3s.

BigD inserts a golf towel.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 29, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Kathleen gets a sympathetic smile and a boat load of free MP3s.
> 
> BigD inserts a golf towel.


 Big D gets tiger woods tee
MSM inserts a tomato


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 4, 2010)

MSM gets soup.

Kathleen inserts a shiny penny.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 4, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> MSM gets soup.
> 
> Kathleen inserts a shiny penny.


 Kathleen get a visit to the Lincoln Memorial
MSM inserts mushrooms


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Kathleen get a visit to the Lincoln Memorial
> MSM inserts mushrooms


MSM gets a moldy copy of the book "Understand your fungus."

Barbara L inserts a block of cream cheese.

Barbara


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 17, 2010)

Barbara L gets a whole cherry cheesecake.

.40 inserts Bilbo Baggins


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 17, 2010)

.40 gets a very odd gold ring

LPB inserts a 3 tier wedding cake


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> .40 gets a very odd gold ring
> 
> LPB inserts a 3 tier wedding cake


LPB gets a tiered garden kit

Barbara L inserts a pound of Cajun roast beef

Barbara


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 17, 2010)

Barbara gets a Cajun

4meandthem inserts a quick read thermometer


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 17, 2010)

4meandthem gets a turkey cooked "just right"

LPB inserts a 10 pound sack of potatoes


----------



## Linux (Sep 17, 2010)

LPB receives one cubic metre of potato chips.

Linux inserts a traffic warden.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 17, 2010)

Linix receives one dozen parking tickets and one for speeding!

LPB inserts a hairdresser


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 17, 2010)

LPB gets back a B-52 style wig 

DaveSoMd inserts a bag of MnMs


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 18, 2010)

DaveSoMd gets 1 red animated spokescandy
.40 inserts a rather thirsty camel


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 18, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> .40 inserts a rather thirsty camel


 .40 gets a ticket for time-travel to Camelot
mollyanne inserts her flip-flop


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2010)

Mollyanne gets 2,000,000 floppy disks

LPB inserts a roll of duct tape


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Mollyanne gets 2,000,000 floppy disks
> 
> LPB inserts a roll of duct tape


 LP gets MacGyver
MSM inserts a shark


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2010)

msmofet said:


> LP gets MacGyver
> MSM inserts a shark



Hey, I will take McGyver any day!  

MsM gets a bowl of shark fin soup

LPB inserts five pennies


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Hey, I will take McGyver any day!
> 
> MsM gets a bowl of shark fin soup
> 
> LPB inserts five pennies


 LP gets 1/2 a piece of bubble gum
MSM inserts bacon


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 19, 2010)

MsM gets a quarter pounder deluxe with bacon and chedder for a limited time only 

LPB inserts a box of phyllo pastry


----------



## msmofet (Sep 20, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> MsM gets a quarter pounder deluxe with bacon and chedder for a limited time only
> 
> LPB inserts a box of phyllo pastry


 LPB gets MSM's fantastic spinach pies!!

MSM inserts pepcid


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 20, 2010)

MSM gets relief spelled R O L A I D S.
.40 inserts used Mac Mini


----------

